# PWM Lüftersteuerung



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Januar 2014)

*PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit neue Hardware zu verbauen. 

Wie in einer Signatur zu erkennen ist habe ich mir 7 PWM Lüfter gekauft. 4 davon steuere ich über die H100i. Jetzt möchte ich die anderen 3 über eine Lüftersteuerung steuern. Nach mehreren Versuchen eine Lüftersteuerung zu finden mit der ich Mindestens 3 Lüfter über PWM Signal steuern kann. Nun hoffe ich das mir einer von euch helfen kann und vielleicht ein oder mehrere Lüftersteuerungen kennt.


----------



## pixellord (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Was ist mit dem Mainboard ,da gibts doch PWM anschlüsse,wo man regeln kann


----------



## SilentMan22 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Auf dem Mainboard gibt es 2 PWM Lüftersteckplätze, wenn du also 3 Betreiben will würde ich empfehlen nen einfachen Adapter zu kaufen von 3-pin auf 4-pin, das einzige Manko dabei ist, dass du den Lüfter am Adapter dann nicht mehr regeln kannst, allerdings wäre dies trotzdem besser, denn ne günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 3xPWN Steckern fällt mir auf Anhieb gar nicht ein.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Die Recon ist ganz gut BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,

damit lassen sich 3- und 4-PIN-Lüfter regeln.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Auf dem Mainboard gibt es 2 PWM Lüftersteckplätze, wenn du also 3 Betreiben will würde ich empfehlen nen einfachen Adapter zu kaufen von 3-pin auf 4-pin, das einzige Manko dabei ist, dass du den Lüfter am Adapter dann nicht mehr regeln kannst, allerdings wäre dies trotzdem besser, denn ne günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 3xPWN Steckern fällt mir auf Anhieb gar nicht ein.


Schade sie dürfte auch etwas mehr kosten so lange die Lüftersteuerung das bietet was ich brauche. Ich möchte das ganze gerne über PWM regulieren, da sich die Lüfter mit geringerer Drehzahl laufen lassen (mir vorallem im Idle Betrieb wichtig) und trotzdem verlieren die nicht an Leuchtkraft, nicht wie wenn ich sie über Spannung reguliere.
Ausserdem habe ich was Falsch geschrieben, 2 Lüfter lasse ich über die H100i regeln, 2 Hängen am CPU PWM. Also bleibt 1 PWM Anschluss für 4 Lüfter.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Recon ist ganz gut BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
> 
> damit lassen sich 3- und 4-PIN-Lüfter regeln.


Über die Recon Lüftersteuerung lassen sich zwar 4Pin Lüfter anschließen aber sie werden alle über die Spannung gesteuert.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Über die Recon Lüftersteuerung lassen sich zwar 4Pin Lüfter anschließen aber sie werden alle über die Spannung gesteuert.


 
Na und ?

Solange die Steuerung ordentlich funktioniert, ist es doch völlig egal

wie sie das intern regelt .


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Es gibt PWM- Lüfter die bei einer Steuerung über die Spannung nervige Geräusche erzeugen. 

Kannst du die anderen 3 nicht übers Board regeln lassen?  Notfalls halt 2 Lüfter per Y-Adapter an einen Anschluss. (Dann laufen halt 2 Lüfter auf derselben Drehzahl.) Ne Lüftersteuerung wegen 3 Lüftern halte ich für etwas übertrieben, sollten die Anschlüsse auf dem Board noch frei sein.

Falls du einen günstigen Y- Adapter benötigst könnte ich auch einen hergeben, solang ich nicht auf dem Versand sitzen bleib.
Hab viele übrig da bei jedem Noctua Lüfter welche beiliegen...

PS: Hat die H100i nicht Anschlüsse um 4 Lüfter daran anzuschließen? Ich dachte...


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt PWM- Lüfter die bei einer Steuerung über die Spannung nervige Geräusche erzeugen.
> 
> Kannst du die anderen 3 nicht übers Board regeln lassen?  Notfalls halt 2 Lüfter per Y-Adapter an einen Anschluss. (Dann laufen halt 2 Lüfter auf derselben Drehzahl.) Ne Lüftersteuerung wegen 3 Lüftern halte ich für etwas übertrieben, sollten die Anschlüsse auf dem Board noch frei sein.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da habe ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Wäre denn die Belastung für 1 PWM Anschluss am Mainboard nicht zu hoch wenn ich die Spectre led über PWM anschließe?
Der andere PWM sollte ja ausreichend sein für den Specre pro led 200mm.

Alternativ habe ich auch diese Lüftersteuerung gefunden:
DEEPCOOL - Accessory - ROCKMAN(PWM)


----------



## v3nom (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Wenn die Lüfter über einen Kanal geregelt werden können, dir also ein PWM Signal für die restlichen Lüfter reicht, kannst dies mit einem PWM-Splitter tun. Ich habe selbst so einen in Verwendung. Dabei kommt ein PWM Singal vom MB rein, die 12V Spannung wird direkt vom Netzteil bereit gestellt und verteilt alles auf 5 Lüfter. Gibt es z.B. von Akasa.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Das sollte der Anschluss vom Board noch vertragen, hatte an meinem Board auch schon 2x 180mm Lüfter an einem Anschluss. 2 Lüfter sollten also kein Problem sein.

Zur vorgeschlagenen Steuerung kann ich dir aber nichts sagen, sieht erstmal passend aus, für deine Ansprüche.

Aber ist natürlich die Frage ob notwendig, da dir offenbar ein Adapter für 2,50€ reichen würde. 

Oder die Variante von v3nom, vielleicht hat er ja nen Link dazu.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Ich denk so was könnte v3nom gemeint haben, nur in kleinerer Ausführung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Swiftech-8-W...22573?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item3f2b459ecd


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Ah, ok. Sowas kannte ich noch nicht. 

Dann hast du ja jetzt die Wahl.


----------



## pixellord (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Ich würde dies hier nehmen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Arctic PWM Verteiler-Kabel 40 cm - sleeved black/black
und über das Mainboard steuern !
Bei meinem Asus Board gibts extra eine software dafür (Al Suite 3) das Beste was ich je hatte !


----------



## v3nom (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Ich denk so was könnte v3nom gemeint haben, nur in kleinerer Ausführung:
> Swiftech 8 Way PWM Splitter-Sata Adapter (8W-PWM-SPL-ST) | eBay


 
Ja genau:
Akasa AK-CBFA03-45 Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable | eBay


----------



## Ritz186 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo

ja dieses blöde problem hatte ich auch...ich musste auch auf die nicht gerade schöne geschichte von Akasa zurück greifen aber sie funktioniert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (rechte hälfte).....aber eine lüfterstuerung mit digi anzeige sieht immer besser aus aber wenn du da noch eine finden solltest die gut aus sieht und funktiniert dann bitte her damit....

mfg


----------



## edge1984 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo

gebt auch eine günstig Lüfterstuerung an der auch Molex Lüfter anschließen kann?


----------

